# Passenger from last night knocks on my door....



## OmahaVW (Mar 17, 2019)

He’s tracked his lost iPhone to my house. I had reported it to Uber, but since they would’ve contacted his lost iPhone pax didn’t get the message. I know people will say I should submit for the lost item fee, but since I only had to go from my bed to the front door to give him his phone back I don’t think I will. At first I thought it was a little creepy that he was knocking on my door, but then he told me he didn’t even remember taking the Uber ride. Dude was pretty messed up and blacked out I suppose.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

OmahaVW said:


> He's tracked his lost iPhone to my house. I had reported it to Uber, but since they would've contacted his lost iPhone pax didn't get the message. I know people will say I should submit for the lost item fee, but since I only had to go from my bed to the front door to give him his phone back I don't think I will. At first I thought it was a little creepy that he was knocking on my door, but then he told me he didn't even remember taking the Uber ride. Dude was pretty messed up and blacked out I suppose.


From my bed is worth $15 all day long. Submit it. You saved the guy tons of money in the long run. Many drivers would have tossed the thing out the window and blamed it on another passenger stealing it. But always turn phones off so the pax don't know where you live


----------



## OmahaVW (Mar 17, 2019)

I thought about turning off the iPhone after the fact. I should’ve tried to give it to him after I noticed it after he got off the ride. But it was dark, and in a sketchy neighborhood and I didn’t see where he went in


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

You don't bring a rider's phone to your house. You either return it right away for $15, turn it into the police station, take it to a greenlight hub or toss it out the window. Never your place.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I once had a phone left in my car that I could not shut off. I tried everything.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> You don't bring a rider's phone to your house. You either return it right away for $15, turn it into the police station, take it to a greenlight hub or toss it out the window. Never your place.


Last iphone left in my car I contacted support and was told to leave it at the nearest police station. It was late at night so I took it home. Pax called me the next morning and inquired about his phone. I told him I could either drop the phone off at the nearest police station, or for a fee I could deliver the phone wherever he wanted. He asked how much and I told him $2 a mile round trip. The fair ended up being $40, he threw in an extra 20 for a tip giving me a total of $60. It took me less than an hour to return his phone and get back home again.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Smith and Wesson answers my door when unknown drunks are banging on it.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> Last iphone left in my car I contacted support and was told to leave it at the nearest police station. It was late at night so I took it home. Pax called me the next morning and inquired about his phone. I told him I could either drop the phone off at the nearest police station, or for a fee I could deliver the phone wherever he wanted. He asked how much and I told him $2 a mile round trip. The fair ended up being $40, he threw in an extra 20 for a tip giving me a total of $60. It took me less than an hour to return his phone and get back home again.


Sometimes it works out like this and other times they'll call the cops saying you're trying to extort them.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Sometimes it works out like this and other times they'll call the cops saying you're trying to extort them.


It's not extortion, I gave him two options it was his choice. I would have done whatever he wanted. He was grateful that I was willing to bring the phone back to him and save him the time and money of having to get it himself.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Judging from the title, I thought this was going to be a Penthouse Letters thread.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I had the same thing happen (a passenger tracked his lost I phone to my house). Like the op I had reported it to Uber. I was working in the yard so he didn’t come to the door.

Unlike the op I submitted my claim to Uber for the $15 but was denied. They said that because I didn’t “deliver” the phone to the passenger, I wasn’t entitled to the money


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I once had a phone left in my car that I could not shut off. I tried everything.












I would not do this my self but just sharing an option you may have not considered.

Find My Phone, wouldn't it be funny if you placed a found phone on a semi truck. PAX could track it crossing the country. :biggrin:


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Is that you, Hillary?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Yesterday i pick up 2 riders. It was a normal quiet 10 minute ride. After I drop them off I noticed that they left an empty water bottle in my backseat. I pull over and walk up to the 2 riders walking to class and said you guys left something and handed them their empty water bottle back. One reluctantly grabbed the bottle out of my hand and I said you fellas have a good one. After i got back in the car I documented to Uber that I had returned a riders water bottle. Funny enough they credited $15 into my account. I think they'll think twice next time about leaving trash behind in someone else's property.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I once had a phone left in my car that I could not shut off. I tried everything.


Did you try a hammer?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> You don't bring a rider's phone to your house. You either return it right away for $15, turn it into the police station, take it to a greenlight hub or toss it out the window. Never your place.


Tried taking something to my hub, they refused.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Tried taking something to my hub, they refused.


I'd drop it on the floor and walk out.


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> You don't bring a rider's phone to your house. You either return it right away for $15, turn it into the police station, take it to a greenlight hub or toss it out the window. Never your place.


Damn. A few weeks ago I dropped my last passenger off (late Sat [email protected] am).... he was a pleasant but drunk gentleman.... he has fallen asleep....
Sunday morning my son says "Mom there's a guy at our door who says his phone is in our car"...
I'm in my BED!
It was 9 am and the guy must have been very hung over... he traveled from the Aves in SF all the way to my place (wooded area in Contra Costa county).
I had NO IDEA he had left his phone in my car. This is deeply disturbing to me that anyone can show up at my doorstep!?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uberladysf777 said:


> Damn. A few weeks ago I dropped my last passenger off (late Sat [email protected] am).... he was a pleasant but drunk gentleman.... he has fallen asleep....
> Sunday morning my son says "Mom there's a guy at our door who says his phone is in our car"...
> I'm in my BED!
> It was 9 am and the guy must have been very hung over... he traveled from the Aves in SF all the way to my place (wooded area in Contra Costa county).
> I had NO IDEA he had left his phone in my car. This is deeply disturbing to me that anyone can show up at my doorstep!?


Check your car after every ride.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yesterday i pick up 2 riders. It was a normal quiet 10 minute ride. After I drop them off I noticed that they left an empty water bottle in my backseat. you guys left something and handed them their empty water bottle After i got back in the car I documented to Uber that I had returned a riders water bottle.


Karma can be a real bite in the [donkey]. You helped Karma bite those two [donkeys] in the [donkey].

TOP WORK, SIR!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I would have thrown the phone out the window....and then strangers dont show up to wake you up.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> I would have thrown the phone out the window....and then strangers dont show up to wake you up.


If the passenger was a dick, go to the nearest truck stop and put it snugly on a semi with out of state plates.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I once had a phone left in my car that I could not shut off. I tried everything.


No you did not try everything! A hammer would have turned it off.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Tried taking something to my hub, they refused.


The trash can it is then.



R3drang3r said:


> It's not extortion, I gave him two options it was his choice. I would have done whatever he wanted. He was grateful that I was willing to bring the phone back to him and save him the time and money of having to get it himself.


Of course not, but that's what they would say if they wanted to and technically they won't be wrong until you can prove otherwise.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yesterday i pick up 2 riders. It was a normal quiet 10 minute ride. After I drop them off I noticed that they left an empty water bottle in my backseat. I pull over and walk up to the 2 riders walking to class and said you guys left something and handed them their empty water bottle back. One reluctantly grabbed the bottle out of my hand and I said you fellas have a good one. After i got back in the car I documented to Uber that I had returned a riders water bottle. Funny enough they credited $15 into my account. I think they'll think twice next time about leaving trash behind in someone else's property.
> View attachment 323202
> View attachment 323203


Lol, I love it. After a ride seeing a paxhole's empty water bottle left on my floorboard is the epitome of disrespect. You can bet I will be copying that move the next time it happens. The $15 fee is a great way to teach these riders a little rider etiquette.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> The trash can it is then.
> 
> 
> Of course not, but that's what they would say if they wanted to and technically they won't be wrong until you can prove otherwise.


That's exactly where it eventually ended up.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> I'd drop it on the floor and walk out.


It's actually in a Sprint store, just a podium for Uber. So I'd be dropping it on the Sprint store's floor. And it was a vape pen so that prolly wouldn't have gone well ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yesterday i pick up 2 riders. It was a normal quiet 10 minute ride. After I drop them off I noticed that they left an empty water bottle in my backseat. I pull over and walk up to the 2 riders walking to class and said you guys left something and handed them their empty water bottle back. One reluctantly grabbed the bottle out of my hand and I said you fellas have a good one. After i got back in the car I documented to Uber that I had returned a riders water bottle. Funny enough they credited $15 into my account. I think they'll think twice next time about leaving trash behind in someone else's property.
> View attachment 323202
> View attachment 323203


That's savage level 1000 ???


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I once had a phone left in my car that I could not shut off. I tried everything.


Faraday bag. Amazon sells different sizes.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Faraday bag. Amazon sells different sizes.


Won't any steel box work just as well?


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Check your car after every ride.


Who the heck has time to do a full-inspection every ride. You try doing that while driving in downtown S.F.! Anyway, phones, wallets are easily kicked under seats- it's hard to see at night.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I once had a phone left in my car that I could not shut off. I tried everything.


Did you try throwing it in a lake.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

OmahaVW said:


> He's tracked his lost iPhone to my house. I had reported it to Uber, but since they would've contacted his lost iPhone pax didn't get the message. I know people will say I should submit for the lost item fee, but since I only had to go from my bed to the front door to give him his phone back I don't think I will. At first I thought it was a little creepy that he was knocking on my door, but then he told me he didn't even remember taking the Uber ride. Dude was pretty messed up and blacked out I suppose.


I wouldn't worry that a passenger knows where I live. Not at all.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Faraday bag is good. Supposedly just wrapping it in aluminum foil will work just as well...according to a post on another thread.


----------



## ninabobina (Jul 6, 2016)

I feel you, my first day out and my last trip my pax decided to leave his phone behind. I did quick scope of seats before I drove off. However the phone slipped between the seat and console, as I drove away heard a buzzing 15mins after. Was too damn far to turn back, pulled over and turned it off. Phew!


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Uberladysf777 said:


> Damn. A few weeks ago I dropped my last passenger off (late Sat [email protected] am).... he was a pleasant but drunk gentleman.... he has fallen asleep....
> Sunday morning my son says "Mom there's a guy at our door who says his phone is in our car"...
> I'm in my BED!
> It was 9 am and the guy must have been very hung over... he traveled from the Aves in SF all the way to my place (wooded area in Contra Costa county).
> I had NO IDEA he had left his phone in my car. This is deeply disturbing to me that anyone can show up at my doorstep!?


It's very common. Happened with me couple of times. Still cheaper than buying a new phone and avoiding the hassle to do the whole phone settings.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

So some guy showed up at your door, but didn’t remember taking an Uber. Did he think he was at the house of a thief who stole his phone?


----------



## OmahaVW (Mar 17, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> So some guy showed up at your door, but didn't remember taking an Uber. Did he think he was at the house of a thief who stole his phone?


could be. He saw the Uber sign on my window and I think started to recall just enough.



FLKeys said:


> View attachment 323200
> 
> 
> I would not do this my self but just sharing an option you may have not considered.
> ...


Maybe mail it back to China?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

OmahaVW said:


> He's tracked his lost iPhone to my house. I had reported it to Uber, but since they would've contacted his lost iPhone pax didn't get the message. I know people will say I should submit for the lost item fee, but since I only had to go from my bed to the front door to give him his phone back I don't think I will. At first I thought it was a little creepy that he was knocking on my door, but then he told me he didn't even remember taking the Uber ride. Dude was pretty messed up and blacked out I suppose.


I personally don't think Uber pays us enough to NOT charge for returning any item. You are a business person (independent contractor) and if you like giving your services away for free while also being woken up at your own home with a passenger at your door to each their own. Since you did report it to Uber you need to let them know it was returned so that you get the fee.



Benjamin M said:


> Tried taking something to my hub, they refused.


thats when you just leave it on the counter and walk out. end of story. these fricking games uber plays astounds me and the more the drivers play along with them (at their expense) the longer they will go on.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

This is scary shit.

IF pax can track your movement, the only solution is to smash phone and toss it out window.

$15 fee is bs. Nothing good comes from keeping the phone in your possession.

Can a phone be wiped and sold on ebay? looks like that option is off the table.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Check your car after every ride.


Sometimes stuff falls in places you can't see, like in between the seats, door pockets, or it will slide way under the front seats. 2 days of "What's that smell?" prompted me to lay on my floor in my back seat and discover this under my drivers seat.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OmahaVW said:


> He's tracked his lost iPhone to my house. I had reported it to Uber, but since they would've contacted his lost iPhone pax didn't get the message. I know people will say I should submit for the lost item fee, but since I only had to go from my bed to the front door to give him his phone back I don't think I will. At first I thought it was a little creepy that he was knocking on my door, but then he told me he didn't even remember taking the Uber ride. Dude was pretty messed up and blacked out I suppose.


If the hub's not open, take it to the nearest police station. Obtain receipt, collect $15.00 and call it a day.


----------



## Lana FTW (Nov 4, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yesterday i pick up 2 riders. It was a normal quiet 10 minute ride. After I drop them off I noticed that they left an empty water bottle in my backseat. I pull over and walk up to the 2 riders walking to class and said you guys left something and handed them their empty water bottle back. One reluctantly grabbed the bottle out of my hand and I said you fellas have a good one. After i got back in the car I documented to Uber that I had returned a riders water bottle. Funny enough they credited $15 into my account. I think they'll think twice next time about leaving trash behind in someone else's property.
> View attachment 323202
> View attachment 323203


Now that is funny! Wonder if the water bottles I provide would qualify after they've opened it!


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Sometimes stuff falls in places you can't see, like in between the seats, door pockets, or it will slide way under the front seats. 2 days of "What's that smell?" prompted me to lay on my floor in my back seat and discover this under my drivers seat.
> 
> View attachment 323313
> 
> ...


Eew. Gross. Lol. Paxs think ridershare cars are restaurants on wheel. The only think so far missing is, one day some driver will witness some pax doing hair trimming, facial shaving or taking a shower on the back seat. Lol.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Won't any steel box work just as well?


Apparently not, since that is what a car is.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Apparently not, since that is what a car is.


Cars have large glass areas?


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Invest $20 in a decent faraday bag. Keep it in your glove compartment. As soon as you find a phone slip it into the bag and it disappears from the system and will not get tracked. Deal with it at your own time.

Something like this

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BQM75MH/?tag=ubne0c-20
They also work great for when you want to "disappear" without turning your phone or gps off or go into airplane mode. UBER sees those actions via the app. It does not know what happened when you slip it into a faraday bag. Just blame it on lost signal. 5 minutes late slip it out and cancel if you are doing a shuffle.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yesterday i pick up 2 riders. It was a normal quiet 10 minute ride. After I drop them off I noticed that they left an empty water bottle in my backseat. I pull over and walk up to the 2 riders walking to class and said you guys left something and handed them their empty water bottle back. One reluctantly grabbed the bottle out of my hand and I said you fellas have a good one. After i got back in the car I documented to Uber that I had returned a riders water bottle. Funny enough they credited $15 into my account. I think they'll think twice next time about leaving trash behind in someone else's property.
> View attachment 323202
> View attachment 323203


That is truly genius my friend. You can bet I'm adopting that! Thank you for posting that and kudos to you!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Now the guy knows you do rideshare, so he figures you're out of the house a lot. Way to mark yourself as a future burglary victim.....


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> If the hub's not open, take it to the nearest police station. Obtain receipt, collect $15.00 and call it a day.


What police station is open after normal business hours?



OldBay said:


> This is scary shit.
> 
> IF pax can track your movement, the only solution is to smash phone and toss it out window.
> 
> ...


The phone can't be tracked by the average cell phone owner if it's turned off.
Now if the phone belongs to a cop .. and you didn't know your PAX was a cop.....yikes.
Yes, the phone can be wiped. But, as a novice, you'd have to be able to unlock the phone to do so.
Personally, I'd advise against the notion of doing anything with that phone but turn it off.
Just my two cents


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Smith and Wesson answers my door when unknown drunks are banging on it.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Returned someone's phone for 20$ and made 15$ off the returned item promo. Easiest 35$ I've ever made in 30 minutes.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Munsuta said:


> Returned someone's phone for 20$ and made 15$ off the returned item promo. Easiest 35$ I've ever made in 30 minutes.


Sweet.
I'm too embarrassed to admit the lengths to which I went to return a PAX's phone before I knew any better as a brand new driver. 
Oh F it, I'll say. It was good lesson. -- The bottom line is I was too stupid and new and naive to turn off the phone.

So when I got in bed at 530......it starting ringing and ringing and ringing. I turn it off.
Then I started getting F'ing texts on my phone. Uber says you have my phone. All my kids pix are on it. How can I get it back.

I'M GOING TO BED. YOUR PHONE IS SAFE. WE CAN TALK WHEN I WAKE UP THIS AFTERNOON.
Text Text Text beep beep beep all f'ing morning. I finally have to turn off my phone.

End up bringing the chick her phone. 
But I drove 20 minutes out to where she lived -- using my gas...on my own time...because she said she didn't have a car. What a sucker I was  
She gave me $20 and I got $15 from Uber.....and she was well-aware I was getting the $15 from Uber because the prixs told her I would.
She prolly would have given me more if she hadn't known.

I learned a huge lesson. Does Uber hubs even take lost property? It's so convenient with Lyft....they do. Anything you find, you can just drop it off there and collect your $15. Uber didn't offer that at the time.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jake Air said:


> What police station is open after normal business hours?


Here all of them



ANT 7 said:


> Judging from the title, I thought this was going to be a Penthouse Letters thread.


I was thinking a @SadUber post


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yesterday i pick up 2 riders. It was a normal quiet 10 minute ride. After I drop them off I noticed that they left an empty water bottle in my backseat. I pull over and walk up to the 2 riders walking to class and said you guys left something and handed them their empty water bottle back. One reluctantly grabbed the bottle out of my hand and I said you fellas have a good one. After i got back in the car I documented to Uber that I had returned a riders water bottle. Funny enough they credited $15 into my account. I think they'll think twice next time about leaving trash behind in someone else's property.
> View attachment 323202
> View attachment 323203


You didn't get a chargeback for $15 when the rider complained?


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

New2This said:


> Here all of them


Interesting.
I guess maybe there may be a buzzer or something at one of the precincts here.
But all the public counters close at 5
Any drivers from Sacramento know?


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Sometimes stuff falls in places you can't see, like in between the seats, door pockets, or it will slide way under the front seats. 2 days of "What's that smell?" prompted me to lay on my floor in my back seat and discover this under my drivers seat.
> 
> View attachment 323313
> 
> ...


Yay! Free food!


----------



## CaptainAmerica (May 18, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yesterday i pick up 2 riders. It was a normal quiet 10 minute ride. After I drop them off I noticed that they left an empty water bottle in my backseat. I pull over and walk up to the 2 riders walking to class and said you guys left something and handed them their empty water bottle back. One reluctantly grabbed the bottle out of my hand and I said you fellas have a good one. After i got back in the car I documented to Uber that I had returned a riders water bottle. Funny enough they credited $15 into my account. I think they'll think twice next time about leaving trash behind in someone else's property.
> View attachment 323202
> View attachment 323203


No way!!! ???


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

Your story sounds like a plot for a horror movie where a rideshare driver has a previous pax's cellphone and because of the "find my phone" function...(you all can continue/finish the story).


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Faraday bag. Amazon sells different sizes.


You were a fan of Warehouse 13



Ubermcbc said:


> Eew. Gross. Lol. Paxs think ridershare cars are restaurants on wheel. The only think so far missing is, one day some driver will witness some pax doing hair trimming, facial shaving or taking a shower on the back seat. Lol.


Been there done that, this is Florida after all.



Initial D said:


> Your story sounds like a plot for a horror movie where a rideshare driver has a previous pax's cellphone and because of the "find my phone" function...(you all can continue/finish the story).


So many scenarios so little time.



Zaarc said:


> Yay! Free food!


Where the hell do you pick up from, you better look for a new location that has decent people.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

OmahaVW said:


> *Passenger from last night knocks on my door....*


Knock, knock...

Who's there...

Pax from last night...

Pax from last night who?

...discuss...

.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jake Air said:


> What police station is open after normal business hours?
> 
> 
> The phone can't be tracked by the average cell phone owner if it's turned off.
> ...


Every police station is open 24/7.



MiamiKid said:


> Every police station is open 24/7.


There have been instances, in Atlanta, where riders have filed stolen goods report, with police, for failure to turn in lost items.

Therefore, I cover myself by turning in the item and collecting return fee.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> thats when you just leave it on the counter and walk out. end of story. these fricking games uber plays astounds me and the more the drivers play along with them (at their expense) the longer they will go on.


Their employees are very nice - helped me tons of times. Again, it's a podium inside another store - they do not have any place to secure items. If I did that, I'd be a major prick and they'd probably call the police if it was a valuable item.

Found an iPhone yesterday, returning it soon and collecting my $15


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Every police station is open 24/7.


24/7 must have a different meaning wherever you're from
Or am I just an idiot?

*PUBLIC SAFETY CENTER
Sacramento Police Department*
*5770 Freeport Blvd.
Sacramento, CA 95822 (map it)
(916) 808-0800
Email the Police Department
*
Open Monday through Friday *8:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m.*
(Exception: City Observed Holidays)

*Public Services Provided: *

File reports
Request reports
Sign off tickets
Towed vehicle releases
*Turn in property * 
Medication bin for unwanted prescription drugs
Home or business CPTED security surveys


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jake Air said:


> 24/7 must have a different meaning wherever you're from
> Or am I just an idiot?
> 
> *PUBLIC SAFETY CENTER
> ...


Have returned items, several times, after hours at police stations. But, do not live in CA. For good reason.

Dunwoody Police Department
4.3 
(6) · 7.4 mi
Public safety office · Dunwoody, GA
Open 24 hours


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Have returned items, several times, after hours at police stations. But, do not live in CA. For good reason.
> 
> Dunwoody Police Department
> 4.3
> ...


Yea. I'm not even sure California grants residency to people who make wildly unsubstantiated claims such as every single police station is open 24/7. So that works out well that you don't want to live here.
And of course the police station is Dunwoody Georgia is open 24/7. What the [email protected]@@ else could they possibly have to do wherever that is but to stay open and sit and wait for RS drivers to come by and drop off their shit. lol


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

After reading this thread, if anyone loses a phone in my car, it gets tossed into the grass after dropping off the next pax.

That way, it appears to tracking that phone was left in car and following pax took it. ( "I didn't see anything.")

If phone has tracking, the guy who lost it can pick it up himself or track down whoever found it.

$15 trip to the police station sounds like a bad Uber Eats assignment.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jake Air said:


> Yea. I'm not even sure California grants residency to people who make wildly unsubstantiated claims such as every single police station is open 24/7. So that works out well that you don't want to live here.
> And of course the police station is Dunwoody Georgia is open 24/7. What the [email protected]@@ else could they possibly have to do wherever that is but to stay open and sit and wait for RS drivers to come by and drop off their shit. lol


Beginning to understand why CA has major problems.

Also, in four years, of driving, have never experienced problems like the ones described on this thread.

But you do it your way, and I'll do it mine. Enjoy.



OldBay said:


> After reading this thread, if anyone loses a phone in my car, it gets tossed into the grass after dropping off the next pax.
> 
> That way, it appears to tracking that phone was left in car and following pax took it. ( "I didn't see anything.")
> 
> ...


And if I'm a rider and a driver does that to me, I file a criminal report. Then press charges.

And deactivate the driver.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And if I'm a rider and a driver does that to me, I file a criminal report. Then press charges.
> 
> And deactivate the driver.


Lol, what?

What did the driver do? It looks like the following passenger took the phone. Driver never saw it.

You sound like a Millenial. People need to take responsibility for their actions. I'm not having a tracking device in my car that would implicate me or cause a pax to follow me home.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Lol, what?
> 
> What did the driver do? It looks like the following passenger took the phone. Driver never saw it.
> 
> You sound like a Millenial. People need to take responsibility for their actions. I'm not having a tracking device in my car that would implicate me or cause a pax to follow me home.


It's an Uber requirement.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> It's an Uber requirement.


Lol, what?

If passenger wants the phone he can drive and pick it up.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Beginning to understand why CA has major problems.


Oh you couldn't be more right (just as you were when you said every police station is open 24/7)
As the 5th largest economy in the world, home to some of the most valuable companies in the world, our awful beaches and ski resorts, massive state surplus, and all the many sports championships our teams win here -- it's easy to understand why the state has "major problems." :rollseyes:
Yea. By all means do it your way. And don't share any of your tips (no offense of course).


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Jake Air said:


> Oh you couldn't be more right (just as you were when you said every police station is open 24/7)
> As the 5th largest economy in the world, home to some of the most valuable companies in the world, our awful beaches and ski resorts, massive state surplus, and all the many sports championships our teams win here -- it's easy to understand why the state has "major problems." :rollseyes:
> Yea. By all means do it your way. And don't share any of your tips (no offense of course).


The only reason Cali is "great" is because they siphon the intellectual capital from the rest of the USA and world. So really, the rest of the nation is subsidizing California.

Just dumb luck that silicon valley and tech innovation started there.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

OldBay said:


> The only reason Cali is "great" is because they siphon the intellectual capital from the rest of the USA and world. So really, the rest of the nation is subsidizing California.
> 
> Just dumb luck that silicon valley and tech innovation started there.


WTF. Now you're starting with me? 
Was I talking to you?


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> And if I'm a rider and a driver does that to me, I file a criminal report. Then press charges.


Curiuos. What law was broken?



MiamiKid said:


> and deactivate the driver.


And how do you do that?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Lol, what?
> 
> If passenger wants the phone he can drive and pick it up.


Which is exactly what I'm saying. Let him/her drive to the hub or police station.



Jake Air said:


> Oh you couldn't be more right (just as you were when you said every police station is open 24/7)
> As the 5th largest economy in the world, home to some of the most valuable companies in the world, our awful beaches and ski resorts, massive state surplus, and all the many sports championships our teams win here -- it's easy to understand why the state has "major problems." :rollseyes:
> Yea. By all means do it your way. And don't share any of your tips (no offense of course).


California is a fiscal nightmare. Taxes are huge because of irresponsible, big spending, politicians.

Most, who reside there, want to leave.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

goneubering said:


> You didn't get a chargeback for $15 when the rider complained?


Chargeback? Lol Is that even a thing. Of course not. Uber has never taken away a fee that they gave me. What's he gonna complain about?



MiamiKid said:


> Beginning to understand why CA has major problems.
> 
> Also, in four years, of driving, have never experienced problems like the ones described on this thread.
> 
> ...


Lol what a silly thing to write. Good luck with that. Sounds like a waste of time to me.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

OmahaVW said:


> He's tracked his lost iPhone to my house. I had reported it to Uber, but since they would've contacted his lost iPhone pax didn't get the message. I know people will say I should submit for the lost item fee, but since I only had to go from my bed to the front door to give him his phone back I don't think I will. At first I thought it was a little creepy that he was knocking on my door, but then he told me he didn't even remember taking the Uber ride. Dude was pretty messed up and blacked out I suppose.


Same thing happened to me. I submitted it to uber, next morning guy show's up. But i didn't get paid ,because i told uber he came and got it , that was my mistake, I'll know better next time


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

mmn said:


> Curiuos. What law was broken?
> 
> And how do you do that?


The bottom line is the PAX's case would be thrown out.
It is impossible to prove, even by a preponderance of evidence (which is the standard of proof necessary to prevail in civil court) that an item you believe you left in your RS vehicle was stolen/destroyed/or thrown in a lake by the RS driver.
MiamiKid has had a very long day of being wrong about everything. We should cut MiamiKid some slack at this point I believe.



CJfrom619 said:


> Lol what a silly thing to write. Good luck with that. Sounds like a waste of time to me.


He's got a stick up his [email protected]@ about California for some reason.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jake Air said:


> The bottom line is the PAX's case would be thrown out.
> It is impossible to prove, even by a preponderance of evidence (which is the standard of proof necessary to prevail in civil court) that an item you believe you left in your RS vehicle was stolen/destroyed/or thrown in a lake by the RS driver.
> MiamiKid has had a very long day of being wrong about everything. We should cut MiamiKid some slack at this point I believe.


Thanks but, everything, I'm stating, has worked very well for me.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Thanks but, everything, I'm stating, has worked very well for me.


Even your wild claims of all police stations being open 24/7 and "most" who live in CA want to leave.
Not some. Not quite a few. But most?
Perhaps everything has worked out very well for you. I'm glad. Just be careful walking around antique stores with that Pinocchio nose of yours.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mmn said:


> Curiuos. What law was broken?
> 
> And how do you do that?


Here in Georgia, we're a "law and order" state.

Most people wished they lived here.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> You don't bring a rider's phone to your house. You either return it right away for $15, turn it
> into the police station, take it to a greenlight hub or toss it out the window. Never your place.


I always choose the toss it out the window option. Once I was driving through Rahway park with some idiots phone in my car. I tossed the phone into the lake just for fun. It was an iphone.

No idiots waking me up early in the morning knocking on my door. Can you track your missing iPhone to the bottom of a lake ? I hope so.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DoubleDee said:


> I always choose the toss it out the window option. Once I was driving through Rahway park with some idiots phone in my car. I tossed the phone into the lake just for fun. It was an iphone.
> 
> No idiots waking me up early in the morning knocking on my door. Can you track your missing iPhone to the bottom of a lake ? I hope so.


Here in Georgia, where we obey the law, tossing someone's property into a lake is highly illegal.

Criminal offense. Guaranteed.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Here in Georgia, where we obey the law, tossing someone's property into a lake is highly illegal.
> 
> Criminal offense. Guaranteed.


So, no crime in Georgia, everyone obeys the law? That's good to know.

.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

OmahaVW said:


> He's tracked his lost iPhone to my house. I had reported it to Uber, but since they would've contacted his lost iPhone pax didn't get the message. I know people will say I should submit for the lost item fee, but since I only had to go from my bed to the front door to give him his phone back I don't think I will. At first I thought it was a little creepy that he was knocking on my door, but then he told me he didn't even remember taking the Uber ride. Dude was pretty messed up and blacked out I suppose.


Driver safety is paramount. Lose the phone.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Here in Georgia, we're a "law and order" state.
> 
> Most people wished they lived here.


Tracking people's movement is illegal as is showing up at their house uninvited.

Imagine if a customer planted a phone on his waitress and followed her home after work. Jail.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

OldBay said:


> Lol, what?
> 
> What did the driver do? It looks like the following passenger took the phone. Driver never saw it.
> 
> You sound like a Millenial. People need to take responsibility for their actions. I'm not having a tracking device in my car that would implicate me or cause a pax to follow me home.


The irony here is amazing. When you steal the pax's phone you need to take responsibility for that. Be the responsible one and sweep the car after the pax leaves.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> You don't bring a rider's phone to your house. You either return it right away for $15, turn it into the police station, take it to a greenlight hub or toss it out the window. Never your place.


one time i ditched a paxhole at a liquor store and soon later realized his phone was in my back seat! I went back to the liquor store and put it on the ground. It was already all cracked and beat up ... Dude kept contacting uber to contact me but I just told them what I did and that he was a creapo.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> You were a fan of Warehouse 13


Yes I was. Doesn't mean they don't exist or work for something like this, though...

And another use for TNC drivers has been mentioned, as well.

You know nothing about the pax coming into the car. Someone leaves behind a phone, you know absolutely nothing about what they're capable of or inclined to do, and assorted location apps make it possible for them to find it. If you've gone home, they know where you live. If it turns out they're deranged, then what?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Yes I was. Doesn't mean they don't exist or work for something like this, though...
> 
> And another use for TNC drivers has been mentioned, as well.
> 
> You know nothing about the pax coming into the car. Someone leaves behind a phone, you know absolutely nothing about what they're capable of or inclined to do, and assorted location apps make it possible for them to find it. If you've gone home, they know where you live. If it turns out they're deranged, then what?


That's why I never keep a pax phone, too many nuts out there. 
I'm watching all the Warehouse 13 episodes this weekend, I wish that they would revive this show, it was very creative and the characters really worked well together, especially when Claudia drove Artie nuts lol.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Here in Georgia, we're a "law and order" state.
> 
> Most people wished they lived here.


Yup.....it sounds like everything is just peachy. Get it!!?
(well, except the economy)

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...r-heartbeat-bill-could-squeeze-states-economy


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> It's an Uber requirement.


No, it isn't.

It's clearly stated that pax are responsible for their own things, and that neither Uber nor Drivers are responsible for items that are lost.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

It


SuzeCB said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> It's clearly stated that pax are responsible for their own things, and that neither Uber nor Drivers are responsible for items that are lost.
> 
> ...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> It's clearly stated that pax are responsible for their own things, and that neither Uber nor Drivers are responsible for items that are lost.
> 
> ...


Law is clear that drivers can't steal pax's stuff.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Demon said:


> Law is clear that drivers can't steal pax's stuff.


? ? ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> So, no crime in Georgia, everyone obeys the law? That's good to know.
> 
> .


Yup, it's great. And for the one's who don't obey, we lock em up and toss the keys!

Good old Southern style living.



Demon said:


> Law is clear that drivers can't steal pax's stuff.


Well stated.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> It's clearly stated that pax are responsible for their own things, and that neither Uber nor Drivers are responsible for items that are lost.
> 
> ...


Please don't argue with MiamiKid. I've been appointed his forum public defender and we have no further comment as he can't afford to get a single more fact wrong today. He's already surpassed his single-day quota of wrong or overstated answers.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Demon said:


> Law is clear that drivers can't steal pax's stuff.


Particularly their common sense.

.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I wonder if OP thought he’d get almost 100 replies on this?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Yup, it's great. And for the one's who don't obey, we lock em up and toss the keys!
> 
> Good old Southern style living.


Good old Southern style lynching.

.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> ? ? ?


All fun & games until people get arrested. 
https://wtkr.com/2017/11/09/local-u...ling-iphone-she-says-thats-not-what-happened/


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

You have to answer a survey to read the content?
LOL :roflmao:

And it is written by, none other than Kim Cung!

You couldn't make this stuff up! :roflmao:
.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Who is John Galt? said:


> You have to answer a survey to read the content?
> LOL :roflmao:
> 
> And it is written by, none other than Kim Cung!
> ...


So the driver wasn't arrested?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Demon said:


> So the driver wasn't arrested?


Who knows? Do you seriously think someone is going to complete a survey to read a report by the Chinese King Kong?

.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Tracking people's movement is illegal as is showing up at their house uninvited.
> 
> Imagine if a customer planted a phone on his waitress and followed her home after work. Jail.


Never condoned showing up at someone's house. Would never do that myself and certainly against a pax showing up on my doorstep.

That's why, in every case, where the pax is not close, I've taken to the hub or police station immediately.

Have done this 5 - 6 times and worked well every time. Also, do not bother answering pax's phone calls.

So, just sharing what's worked for me and have no clue why I was attacked for doing so. Not suggesting this would be right for everyone.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Who knows? Do you seriously think someone is going to complete a survey to read a report by the Chinese King Kong?
> 
> .


I didn't have to. I did a Google search and that's just one of a few articles that came up for driver's being arrested for stealing phones.

Like I said, it's all fun & games until a driver gets arrested.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jake Air said:


> Yup.....it sounds like everything is just peachy. Get it!!?
> (well, except the economy)
> 
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...r-heartbeat-bill-could-squeeze-states-economy


Economy doing great. Hollywood boycott has ZERO affect.

However, State of Georgia places morals over greed and money!



Jake Air said:


> Please don't argue with MiamiKid. I've been appointed his forum public defender and we have no further comment as he can't afford to get a single more fact wrong today. He's already surpassed his single-day quota of wrong or overstated answers.


Am spot on with everything. All validated.



Who is John Galt? said:


> Good old Southern style lynching.
> 
> .


Call it what you wish. They've always taken care of those who are out of line in Georgia.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Demon said:


> I didn't have to. I did a Google search and that's just one of a few articles that came up for driver's being arrested for stealing phones.
> 
> Like I said, it's all fun & games until a driver gets arrested.


So you haven't actually read the article, which may well go on to state with the following sub-heading, "Driver falsely accused, and exonerated of heinous crime of stealing 'phone, accuser sentenced to electric chair."

Fun and games indeed!
.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Who is John Galt? said:


> So you haven't actually read the article, which may well go on to state with the following sub-heading, "Driver falsely accused, and exonerated of heinous crime of stealing 'phone, accuser sentenced to electric chair."
> 
> Fun and games indeed!
> .


I just said I did read the article and didn't have to do a survey.

Do you really think being arrested and later having the charges dropped is a win for a driver??


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Demon said:


> I just said I did read the article and didn't have to do a survey.
> 
> Do you really think being arrested and later having the charges dropped is a win for a driver??


Where did you say you read it? 
It looks to me like you said you didn't have to.

Just for what it is worth, if you leave your property / don't care for you property, the onus is on you. If you leave your phone on a flight, a bus, train or any form of transport including an Über, it is your problem, your responsibility to retrieve it, not the transport providers.

.
.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Here in Georgia, we're a "law and order" state.
> 
> Most people wished they lived here.


Lol Most people wished they live in Georgia haha. Ive been there and couldn't wait to leave. Those 100 mosquitoes every square inch sure was alot of fun.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol Most people wished they live in Georgia haha. Ive been there and couldn't wait to leave. Those 100 mosquitoes every square inch sure was alot of fun.


Everyone one is coming here from all the liberal, high tax states.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Everyone one is coming here from all the liberal, high tax states.


Why would they? Lol I've been to Georgia and couldn't wait to get out of there.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

In Seattle, there are a few police stations open 24/7, but not all are open. When I was a noob, over 2 years ago, I picked up a couple in a city east of Seattle and them off to a very rural area of farm country near the base of the Cascade mountains. During the trip the couple was very rude and belligerent, including making racial comments. Had this happened now I would have pulled over and dropped them at the side of the road.

Anyways after I dropped them off, I shut off the app and deadheaded 30 miles back to the city, turned on the app again, and picked up my next fare, a group of teenage males ( with one adult.) I spotted the phone on the back seat as I looked back right before they were about to enter the car, and quickly snatched it and put it in my console. After I dropped them off I drove to the sketchiest part of the area and then powered off the phone before hi-tailing it out of there.

I worked the rest of my shift and then after 2:00 am and bar close rush was over, I decided how to handle this phone issue, since I never wanted to see these pax again. Revenge.

I checked the police station schedules and found one open 1 mile from where I was at. That won't do. I gassed up my car and headed for one over 30 miles north of where I currently was, which was around 80 miles away from where the pax lived. ( I also had remembered that when I dropped off the offending pax earlier, they only had a pick up truck and SUV in their driveway. Not too good on gas.)

I dropped off the phone at that police station and headed back to my home over 50 miles away. It was worth it to me and I had a Prius C2. Of course the they called the next day and I lied and told them that some teenagers were passing around this phone and hooking up a USB to it and another phone and it looked like they were downloading stuff ( his phone did not have a lock.) I told him they were laughing as they were going through it. I thought it was theirs until they got out and tossed it back to me saying they found it, and they have no use for it anymore.


Crickets......

He mumbled a thank you and I presume fueled up one of his gas guzzler vehicles to make that 80 mile trek to go pick up that phone.

In every other case I have returned lost items to their rightful owners.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Economy doing great. Hollywood boycott has ZERO affect.
> 
> However, State of Georgia places morals over greed and money!
> 
> ...


I'm begging you to let me do the speaking for you. I can only do so much to protect you and keep you from digging a deeper hole


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jake Air said:


> I'm begging you to let me do the speaking for you. I can only do so much to protect you and keep you from digging a deeper hole


I have the inside info. Get it?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Demon said:


> All fun & games until people get arrested.
> https://wtkr.com/2017/11/09/local-u...ling-iphone-she-says-thats-not-what-happened/


Exactly. Pitch it into the grass when you drop off your next pax. Don't say anything about it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Where did you say you read it?
> It looks to me like you said you didn't have to.
> 
> Just for what it is worth, if you leave your property / don't care for you property, the onus is on you. If you leave your phone on a flight, a bus, train or any form of transport including an Über, it is your problem, your responsibility to retrieve it, not the transport providers.
> ...


Maybe U/L could get in on this action:

https://www.simplemost.com/where-does-lost-airline-luggage-go/


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

OldBay said:


> Exactly. Pitch it into the grass when you drop off your next pax. Don't say anything about it.


Sure, if you want to have to deal with the cops.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Do you guys not receive calls now when a rider leaves something. Yesterday i had a rider leave his phone and the rider contacted me 5 minutes later after i had already ended the ride. I returned to give him his phone then collected my $15. Obviously if it was a single passenger then your SOL but most my riders will contact me shortly after.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Returned the phone I found yesterday, collected the fee. Turned it off before I got home. Even charged it for the dude, he said thanks but no offer of a tip - hey, that's what why we have the fee ?



CJfrom619 said:


> Do you guys not receive calls now when a rider leaves something. Yesterday i had a rider leave his phone and the rider contacted me 5 minutes later after i had already ended the ride. I returned to give him his phone then collected my $15. Obviously if it was a single passenger then your SOL but most my riders will contact me shortly after.


Yep. Well, text message with the pax number. Yesterday, thought he'd lost his vape. I think it was Lyft.


----------



## ninabobina (Jul 6, 2016)

Munsuta said:


> Returned someone's phone for 20$ and made 15$ off the returned item promo. Easiest 35$ I've ever made in 30 minutes.


At least they tipped you, I got 15 calls from my pax few hours after my shift. When I finally woke up and answered he insisted on coming to get the phone. I was still half asleep and said sure meet you at the McDonald's. Texted him a McDonald's by my house and when he gets there he lets me know. We met in the parking lot I give him his phone, he says thanks the other two guys he brought for protection? Mention he should tip me well. He had a new iPhone, I remembered dropping him off in a nice area. I'm thinking yes he should. He DID NOT tip me in person nor on the app. Eh atleast I'm getting the $15 return fee from Uber. Note to self if college boys leave anything don't bother with them. ?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

OmahaVW said:


> He's tracked his lost iPhone to my house. I had reported it to Uber, but since they would've contacted his lost iPhone pax didn't get the message. I know people will say I should submit for the lost item fee, but since I only had to go from my bed to the front door to give him his phone back I don't think I will. At first I thought it was a little creepy that he was knocking on my door, but then he told me he didn't even remember taking the Uber ride. Dude was pretty messed up and blacked out I suppose.


FYI: One of the things pax will get deactivated permanently off the platform is showing up drivers houses.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> I have the inside info. Get it?


Perhaps. You may need to be more specific.
I'm a dumb Calif dude don't forget

[QUOTE="MiamiKid, post: 5040041, member: 57957"

So, just sharing what's worked for me and have no clue why I was attacked for doing so. 
[/QUOTE]
Part of it is because it's fun. I mean it's constructive criticism


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> FYI: One of the things pax will get deactivated permanently off the platform is showing up drivers houses.


That's good to know. And in my building, arrested as well.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

I charged a rider $20 to return his phone. Then I requested my $15 fee. The rider complained. 
Here is what happened:


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Boy this thread has veered into some weird places. I read the article about the woman getting arrested. I don't get how the pax got the address of her kids if she was still driving around with his phone. I had a guy come to my house once, but it worked out ok because he gave me 30 in cash so i didnt bother Uber about it. In the future I would probably try to thwart 'find my phone' by turning it off, if possible, or wrapping it in foil, which supposedly works. If you dont want to deal with a pax, or uber, and you dont want at least the 15, that is fine, but since 'find my phone' seems to work so well, at least leave it SOMEWHERE...so the person has some chance of recovering it. For those of you who would toss or destroy someone else's phone, i hope you never lose your own phone, because you will have some heavy karma coming your way.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

OmahaVW said:


> He's tracked his lost iPhone to my house. I had reported it to Uber, but since they would've contacted his lost iPhone pax didn't get the message. I know people will say I should submit for the lost item fee, but since I only had to go from my bed to the front door to give him his phone back I don't think I will. At first I thought it was a little creepy that he was knocking on my door, but then he told me he didn't even remember taking the Uber ride. Dude was pretty messed up and blacked out I suppose.


If I find a phone in my car I'll simply report it to Uber and power off, but I ain't answering any phone calls or doorbells before noon the next day. Either way, they can't find you when you live in a hi-rise block. Once an entitled princess threatened me if I didn't bring it back to her right away. I told her she can pick it up from the GLH sometime after next week IF I might have time to drop it off before then. And I blocked her #. I told the Uber folks how she was rude, and they seemed to understand.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

ninabobina said:


> At least they tipped you, I got 15 calls from my pax few hours after my shift. When I finally woke up and answered he insisted on coming to get the phone. I was still half asleep and said sure meet you at the McDonald's. Texted him a McDonald's by my house and when he gets there he lets me know. We met in the parking lot I give him his phone, he says thanks the other two guys he brought for protection? Mention he should tip me well. He had a new iPhone, I remembered dropping him off in a nice area. I'm thinking yes he should. He DID NOT tip me in person nor on the app. Eh atleast I'm getting the $15 return fee from Uber. Note to self if college boys leave anything don't bother with them. ?


This is why I don't allow people to call me and I don't have my address in the Uber app. Once I log off im not doing anything Uber related. I had someone show up at my house one time at like 8am and at that time I was working nights to like 3-4am. It was very irritating. Looked at my phone and I had like 20 missed calls back to back. Never again. You can contact me via uber.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Zaarc said:


> Boy this thread has veered into some weird places. I read the article about the woman getting arrested. I don't get how the pax got the address of her kids if she was still driving around with his phone. I had a guy come to my house once, but it worked out ok because he gave me 30 in cash so i didnt bother Uber about it. In the future I would probably try to thwart 'find my phone' by turning it off, if possible, or wrapping it in foil, which supposedly works. If you dont want to deal with a pax, or uber, and you dont want at least the 15, that is fine, but since 'find my phone' seems to work so well, at least leave it SOMEWHERE...so the person has some chance of recovering it. For those of you who would toss or destroy someone else's phone, i hope you never lose your own phone, because you will have some heavy karma coming your way.


Well stated.


----------



## ninabobina (Jul 6, 2016)

Munsuta said:


> This is why I don't allow people to call me and I don't have my address in the Uber app. Once I log off im not doing anything Uber related. I had someone show up at my house one time at like 8am and at that time I was working nights to like 3-4am. It was very irritating. Looked at my phone and I had like 20 missed calls back to back. Never again. You can contact me via uber.
> 
> View attachment 323547


Thank you! I'm new so didn't know about my info being available to them ugh. I did turn off the phone but ahhh I know better now ?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ylinks said:


> I charged a rider $20 to return his phone. Then I requested my $15 fee. The rider complained.
> Here is what happened:
> View attachment 323526


So, since you're not obligated to go out of your way to return something, tell Uber you will only do so from now on if it's worth doing so for $15. If it will take more in time, effort, expenses than you deem worth it, you will simply dispose of it as abandoned.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm glad the food I deliver have no cell phone.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Jake Air said:


> Sweet.
> I'm too embarrassed to admit the lengths to which I went to return a PAX's phone before I knew any better as a brand new driver.
> Oh F it, I'll say. It was good lesson. -- The bottom line is I was too stupid and new and naive to turn off the phone.
> 
> ...


You can just drop it off at the Lyft hub? Do you mean to tell me you will spend your time, gas, wear and tear on the car to drop a phone for 15 dollars which you then pay employee and employer taxes on? That is rich. I cannot comprehend drivers thinking but things like this is the reason Lyft and Uber get away with their business model of servitude at slave labor wages. They profit at the expense of drivers and drivers accept it. Next time think about the time and money it is costing you and if you don't feel you are worth more than that well.....I just don't understand and probably never will


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

See like if they show up at my door, I just don't answer & if they keep pounding on it I'll just call the police, you know?


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 323313
> 
> 
> View attachment 323314


Good tip


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I once had a phone left in my car that I could not shut off. I tried everything.


Wrap in tin foil


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> You can just drop it off at the Lyft hub? Do you mean to tell me you will spend your time, gas, wear and tear on the car to drop a phone for 15 dollars which you then pay employee and employer taxes on? That is rich. I cannot comprehend drivers thinking but things like this is the reason Lyft and Uber get away with their business model of servitude at slave labor wages. They profit at the expense of drivers and drivers accept it. Next time think about the time and money it is costing you and if you don't feel you are worth more than that well.....I just don't understand and probably never will


I'm guessing you missed the part where I said I was a new driver and didn't know any better.
Yes you can drop off at a Lyft hub.
But I was driving for Uber at the time. And I was told I had to rendezvous with the PAX to return the property.
I've learned since then and would obviously not repeat that unpleasant experience.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> See like if they show up at my door, I just don't answer & if they keep pounding on it I'll just call the police, you know?


And the police will ask that you return their property to them.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Demon said:


> And the police will ask that you return their property to them.


Yes, exactly the same as if you pound on the front door of the American Airlines CEO in the middle of the night, demanding your 'phone after you left it on a flight. Exactly the same principle.

.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Yes, exactly the same as if you pound on the front door of the American Airlines CEO in the middle of the night, demanding your 'phone after you left it on a flight. Exactly the same principle.
> 
> .


Of course, because the CEO of AA takes lost phones home with him.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Demon said:


> Of course, because the CEO of AA takes lost phones home with him.


Yes, that is his side hustle.

.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Demon said:


> And the police will ask that you return their property to them.


Yea and then what?
Are the cops going to arrest you if you say you don't have their property?
There's a process involved in recovering lost or stolen property.
The first step involves filling out a report.
Banging on a strangers door in the middle of the night is not part of the process.
In fact, it could get you shot.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Purchase yourself a Faraday bag off Amazon, about $10-15. Look for Wisdom Pro Faraday bag. Check the back before you start home, place any found phones in the bag.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Returned a phone today, charged the fee. Just saw that I'd received a tip, hours later. Total $50 from what was originally a $3 fare.

Thank goodness there are still a few decent ones out there.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

OmahaVW said:


> He's tracked his lost iPhone to my house. I had reported it to Uber, but since they would've contacted his lost iPhone pax didn't get the message. I know people will say I should submit for the lost item fee, but since I only had to go from my bed to the front door to give him his phone back I don't think I will. At first I thought it was a little creepy that he was knocking on my door, but then he told me he didn't even remember taking the Uber ride. Dude was pretty messed up and blacked out I suppose.


https://www.amazon.com/s?k=faraday+bag&hvadid=78340264637595&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvqmt=e&tag=ubne0c-20
This saves me from killing someone when they come banging on my door at 4 in the morning!


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Returned a phone today, charged the fee. Just saw that I'd received a tip, hours later. Total $50 from what was originally a $3 fare.
> 
> Thank goodness there are still a few decent ones out there.
> View attachment 323669


People are always leaving their shit in your car ?



NCHeel said:


> Purchase yourself a Faraday bag off Amazon, about $10-15. Look for Wisdom Pro Faraday bag. Check the back before you start home, place any found phones in the bag.


Yea a Faraday would work....but what percentage of RS drivers do you think will actually spend money to buy one?

I think the best advice is to NEVER take a cell phone you find in your car home unless you're able to turn it off before the owner activates the FMM feature that locks the power button.

However, if you live in Georgia, not only should you take it home.....you should immediately place a lost and found ad in your city's newspaper, go on the hook-up apps and swipe away until you find the owner and just to be safe, notify the national guard. Doing otherwise could subject you to 25 years to life. Right MiamiKid?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jake Air said:


> Yea a Faraday would work....but what percentage of RS drivers do you think will actually spend money to buy one?


Don't worry about buying one. I bet Benjamin has dozens of them that have been left in his car. :smiles:



Jake Air said:


> However, if you live in Georgia, not only should you take it home.....you should immediately place a lost and found ad in your city's newspaper, go on the hook-up apps and swipe away until you find the owner and just to be safe, notify the national guard. Doing otherwise could subject you to 25 years to life. Right MiamiKid?


LOL. :roflmao:

.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Don't worry about buying one. I bet Benjamin has dozens of them that have been left in his car. :smiles:


? ? I can't breathe


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Jake Air said:


> Yea a Faraday would work....but what percentage of RS drivers do you think will actually spend money to buy one?


When I bought mine it was something like 2 for $9.

But yes, that's too rich for some. Lol


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

KenLV said:


> When I bought mine it was something like 2 for $9.
> 
> But yes, that's too rich for some. Lol


Did you get it out of one of those arcade games with the claw? I'd be curious if it actually works. Have you tested it?


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Jake Air said:


> Did you get it out of one of those arcade games with the claw? I'd be curious if it actually works. Have you tested it?


Amazon, see above.

Work fine.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

OmahaVW said:


> He's tracked his lost iPhone to my house. I had reported it to Uber, but since they would've contacted his lost iPhone pax didn't get the message. I know people will say I should submit for the lost item fee, but since I only had to go from my bed to the front door to give him his phone back I don't think I will. At first I thought it was a little creepy that he was knocking on my door, but then he told me he didn't even remember taking the Uber ride. Dude was pretty messed up and blacked out I suppose.


People do have these homing devices on their iPhones and they do use them. You should not be surprised by this at all.

Technology is changing the world.

When I was a young man, if I saw someone outside hollering to themselves about capping some police officer or "hoes", I would figure they were a mental patient perhaps escaped from a local asylum.

After the Sony walkman, and later iPhones, I know they are just singing on to the latest number from a hip hop crooner.

I'm glad you didn't "freak out" over this.



Uberladysf777 said:


> I had NO IDEA he had left his phone in my car. This is deeply disturbing to me that anyone can show up at my doorstep!?


I am surprised that you didn't know about this technology, especially since you are out in California where they invent this kind of stuff.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> You don't bring a rider's phone to your house. You either return it right away for $15, turn it into the police station, take it to a greenlight hub or toss it out the window. Never your place.


Or if you a have pain in the a$$ neighbor, you dislike, toss in their lawn. ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Or if you a have pain in the a$$ neighbor, you dislike, toss in their lawn. ?


Now we're talking :roflmao:


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

OldBay said:


> After reading this thread, if anyone loses a phone in my car, it gets tossed into the grass after dropping off the next pax.
> 
> That way, it appears to tracking that phone was left in car and following pax took it. ( "I didn't see anything.")
> 
> ...


You "didn't see anything"...(but your fingerprints are all over the phone). Never try being a thief. You'd be no good at it.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> You "didn't see anything"...(but your fingerprints are all over the phone). Never try being a thief. You'd be no good at it.


No law enforcement agency is going to bother fingerprinting a lost phone.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> You "didn't see anything"...(but your fingerprints are all over the phone). Never try being a thief. You'd be no good at it.


Already got it covered. Just pick it up with a paper towel. Duh.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Jake Air said:


> Yea and then what?
> Are the cops going to arrest you if you say you don't have their property?
> There's a process involved in recovering lost or stolen property.
> The first step involves filling out a report.
> ...


It's illegal to shoot someone just for knocking on your door. 
If the driver says they don't have the property the pax will just show them the find my phone app they're using on whatever device they have. 
Cops have forms in their car, if a form needs to be filled out it can be filled out in front of the driver's house. 
In any case, a driver calling the cops is going to result in the pax getting their phone back.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Already got it covered. Just pick it up with a paper towel. Duh.


There you go....
In today's society you can never be too careful. Finger print scanners are out there. All it takes is one rogue person with a lot of money who wants justice.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

NCHeel said:


> Purchase yourself a Faraday bag off Amazon, about $10-15. Look for Wisdom Pro Faraday bag. Check the back before you start home, place any found phones in the bag.


Great way to get yourself deactivated and possibly have to deal with law enforcement.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Demon said:


> It's illegal to shoot someone just for knocking on your door.
> If the driver says they don't have the property the pax will just show them the find my phone app they're using on whatever device they have.
> Cops have forms in their car, if a form needs to be filled out it can be filled out in front of the driver's house.
> In any case, a driver calling the cops is going to result in the pax getting their phone back.


Need I say it again? Best policy is to toss it in the grass when you drop off your next pax.

If they have a finder app, they can drive to get it.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

OldBay said:


> Need I say it again? Best policy is to toss it in the grass when you drop off your next pax.


It's illegal.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Demon said:


> It's illegal.


We will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

OldBay said:


> We will have to agree to disagree.


It's not up for discussion. Stealing from people is illegal, this is just a fact of life.


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

Jake Air said:


> 24/7 must have a different meaning wherever you're from
> Or am I just an idiot?
> 
> *PUBLIC SAFETY CENTER
> ...


A Public Safety Center is not the same as a police precinct or station. Some stations are auxiliary posts. Here on Long Island, Public Safety Center are only open during business hours, may be a division of the local town, supplement county police by responding to non-emergency calls (i.e., animal control, code enforcement, noise complaints, etc.). Every precinct is open 24/7.


----------



## OmahaVW (Mar 17, 2019)

Uberladysf777 said:


> Damn. A few weeks ago I dropped my last passenger off (late Sat [email protected] am).... he was a pleasant but drunk gentleman.... he has fallen asleep....
> Sunday morning my son says "Mom there's a guy at our door who says his phone is in our car"...
> I'm in my BED!
> It was 9 am and the guy must have been very hung over... he traveled from the Aves in SF all the way to my place (wooded area in Contra Costa county).
> I had NO IDEA he had left his phone in my car. This is deeply disturbing to me that anyone can show up at my doorstep!?


Same here, lesson learned.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Demon said:


> It's not up for discussion. Stealing from people is illegal, this is just a fact of life.


Lets say you throw a party. A guest leaves a coat at your party.

You don't know whose it is, and you will be out of town so you can't give it to them, so you put it on your front porch. Maybe they will come and pick it up, it really isnt your problem. Is that stealing?

No, it is not stealing.

Dumping a customer phone from your car, because you can't be bothered with returning it, and because you don't want them coming to your house is not stealing.


----------



## OmahaVW (Mar 17, 2019)

Uberladysf777 said:


> Damn. A few weeks ago I dropped my last passenger off (late Sat [email protected] am).... he was a pleasant but drunk gentleman.... he has fallen asleep....
> Sunday morning my son says "Mom there's a guy at our door who says his phone is in our car"...
> I'm in my BED!
> It was 9 am and the guy must have been very hung over... he traveled from the Aves in SF all the way to my place (wooded area in Contra Costa county).
> I had NO IDEA he had left his phone in my car. This is deeply disturbing to me that anyone can show up at my doorstep!?


Same here, lesson learned


OldBay said:


> Lets say you throw a party. A guest leaves a coat at your party.
> 
> You don't know whose it is, and you will be out of town so you can't give it to them, so you put it on your front porch. Maybe they will come and pick it up, it really isnt your problem. Is that stealing?
> 
> ...


Technically destruction of property criminally and you'd likely be liable in civil court.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

All these lawyers driving Uber! Who knew!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

OldBay said:


> All these lawyers driving Uber! Who knew!


Laws on stealing are pretty straightforward.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Or if you a have pain in the a$$ neighbor, you dislike, toss in their lawn. ?


Somehow, I sense a lot of shit gets tossed on your lawn 
And what kind of attitude is that....throwing things on your neighbors lawn. I thought everyone held hands and prayed and loved each other in the perfect state of Georgia?



OmahaVW said:


> Same here, lesson learned
> 
> Technically destruction of property criminally and you'd likely be liable in civil court.


Technically you're right. But what are the chances anyone is going able to meet the standard of proof to succeed in civil court, unless you have some pretty strong evidence. You need a witness or video or a text. Something....


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

OmahaVW said:


> He's tracked his lost iPhone to my house. I had reported it to Uber, but since they would've contacted his lost iPhone pax didn't get the message. I know people will say I should submit for the lost item fee, but since I only had to go from my bed to the front door to give him his phone back I don't think I will. At first I thought it was a little creepy that he was knocking on my door, but then he told me he didn't even remember taking the Uber ride. Dude was pretty messed up and blacked out I suppose.


Ya I had a pax come to my home. It beat the last 10 I delivered. I never took a fee



Jake Air said:


> Somehow, I sense a lot of shit gets tossed on your lawn
> And what kind of attitude is that....throwing things on your neighbors lawn. I thought everyone held hands and prayed and loved each other in the perfect state of Georgia?
> 
> 
> Technically you're right. But what are the chances anyone is going able to meet the standard of proof to succeed in civil court, unless you have some pretty strong evidence. You need a witness or video or a text. Something....


No. Judges in small court rule in common sense. 3 judges and countless lawyers in the family


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Lets say you throw a party. A guest leaves a coat at your party.
> 
> You don't know whose it is, and you will be out of town so you can't give it to them, so you put it on your front porch. Maybe they will come and pick it up, it really isnt your problem. Is that stealing?
> 
> ...


In some jurisdictions the crime is called "larceny by finding" or "stealing by finding".
If you're caught in possession of an item that was reported as lost the law requires you to take reasonable steps to locate the owner and return the found object to them. If you fail to make any attempts to return the item, you are committing a crime. You can bring it to the police station and after 12 weeks if not returned you can keep the phone. 
So, in your eyes it may not be stealing, but according to the law, it is.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> In some jurisdictions the crime is called "larceny by finding" or "stealing by finding".
> If *you're caught in possession* of an item that was reported as lost the law requires you to take reasonable steps to locate the owner and return the found object to them. If you fail to make any attempts to return the item, you are committing a crime. You can bring it to the police station and after 12 weeks if not returned you can keep the phone.
> So, in your eyes it may not be stealing, but according to the law, it is.


Thats why you dump it the first chance you get. Duh.

Uber fine print says "driver not responsible for items left in car". I don't know what kind of legal action could be taken against that.

Just read the article. What I'm advocating is not theft by finding. You are not "taking" anything. Just getting it out of your car.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theft_by_finding
I take back what I said about all the Uber drivers who are lawyers. Lots of people pretending they are lawyers who have no idea wtf they are talking about.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Thats why you dump it the first chance you get. Duh.
> 
> Uber fine print says "driver not responsible for items left in car". I don't know what kind of legal action could be taken against that.
> 
> ...


Since when is Uber Policy above the law? I get what you're saying. But why would you throw someone's Iphone out the window? Makes no sense at all. If they show up at your house, you made $15 for no wasted gas or travel expense. If they want you to bring the phone, you'll get paid $15 from Uber, plus the owner of the phone may tip you an add'l $20 who knows. Not sure why some of you would drive 8-10 min to pick up a pax for a $4 ride but won't travel 10 min to earn $15 for returning a phone. It's a business. Money is money.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

[QUOTE="OldBay, post: 5043126, member: 172839"

I take back what I said about all the Uber drivers who are lawyers. Lots of people pretending they are lawyers who have no idea wtf they are talking about.
[/QUOTE]
Even the one who has a lot of lawyers in the family and says judges in "small court" (whatever the F that is) rule based on common sense, not evidence? lol


----------



## PorkRollUberAndCheese (Mar 13, 2015)

If you find a phone, *TURN IT OFF*. Lesson #1. 

If you find a phone, and don't want to be bothered with it, *give it to the police in the area that you were working*. Lesson #2. 

If you do give it to the police, get the business card or or badge/name of the cop you gave it to.


----------



## Runeatic (Apr 30, 2016)

OmahaVW said:


> He's tracked his lost iPhone to my house. I had reported it to Uber, but since they would've contacted his lost iPhone pax didn't get the message. I know people will say I should submit for the lost item fee, but since I only had to go from my bed to the front door to give him his phone back I don't think I will. At first I thought it was a little creepy that he was knocking on my door, but then he told me he didn't even remember taking the Uber ride. Dude was pretty messed up and blacked out I suppose.


They dont pay you a lost fee if the rider comes to you.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

OldBay said:


> Thats why you dump it the first chance you get. Duh.
> 
> Uber fine print says "driver not responsible for items left in car". I don't know what kind of legal action could be taken against that.
> 
> ...


Right, what you're saying you're going to do is the literal definition of stealing the phone.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

This isn't the first thread about this kind of thing, people leaving their crap in someone's care.

But what I don't get is this.

Anyone who drives Uber should be a "people person" as well as being woke in regards to modern technology. It isn't a state secret that people buy and utilize technology to trace down their lost, stolen or misplaced items. Modern homing devices are what people use when their grandparents would have just prayed to St. Anthony.

What I don't get is why people would get so annoyed by people using their technology to find their stuff. If you are having such an extreme time of it, maybe you should get a different side hustle. 

There is no real way to stop this, so, so you should go with the flow


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> This isn't the first thread about this kind of thing, people leaving their crap in someone's care.
> 
> But what I don't get is this.
> 
> ...


I think the problem is "someone showing up at a driver's home".. A pax can use the same said technology to go throught the app, contact Uber, who will provide a phone number for them or us to call and negotiate a return.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> I think the problem is "someone showing up at a driver's home".. A pax can use the same said technology to go throught the app, contact Uber, who will provide a phone number for them or us to call and negotiate a return.


The pax may not know that he lost it in the Uber at all, at least at first.

Further, people want to get their phones right back. If you've ridden on a city bus in recent years, people have their noses in their phones all the time. Its just part of the age we live in.


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The pax may not know that he lost it in the Uber at all, at least at first.
> 
> Further, people want to get their phones right back. If you've ridden on a city bus in recent years, people have their noses in their phones all the time. Its just part of the age we live in.


Sure, however, once they've realized that it _was_ lost in an Uber, and they're at that driver's house, common sense and courtesy would dictate that they respect that individual's privacy, contact Uber, and work out a mutually-convenient and agreeable time and place to allow the driver to return said lost item.

I don't give a rat's ass that they want their phones right back! If they were so concerned about having their phones attached to them 24/7, they should be more careful about securing it upon their person! Do NOT show up, announced, at my house!


----------



## Ozanjavci (Feb 4, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Check your car after every ride.


You crazy uber licker troll )


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> After reading this thread, if anyone loses a phone in my car, it gets tossed into the grass after dropping off the next pax.
> 
> That way, it appears to tracking that phone was left in car and following pax took it. ( "I didn't see anything.")
> 
> ...


Don't let bad ideas posted here control your behavior.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

I had the same situation I didn't charge the pax but mostly cuz she lives in my area. 

I say do what you want. It's up to uber if they will give you the fee and or charge the passenger the fee. I once found a fox of clothes and I since the chick was such a ***** and wouldn't get out my car when I cancelled the ride I decided to drop it off at the uber office. Uber told me they couldn't give me the fee I told them fine give me the box back. So I took it. Them they call me up and threaten to call the cops on me. I'm like fine go ahead. I'm not doing anything wrong. Eventually they decided to give me the fee.  like seriously uber? Your bugging me over $15 are u kidding me? Cheap ass mofos.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Smith and Wesson answers my door when unknown drunks are banging on it.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> View attachment 323909


Look, kids...it's Mr Mossberg!


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Runeatic said:


> They dont pay you a lost fee if the rider comes to you.


I don't believe that because that's not been my experience.
Having said that, it sounds ridiculous enough for Uber to think it's a good way to screw drivers.
Where is it written that you don't get paid if "the rider comes to you?"


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The pax may not know that he lost it in the Uber at all, at least at first.
> 
> Further, people want to get their phones right back. If you've ridden on a city bus in recent years, people have their noses in their phones all the time. Its just part of the age we live in.


One thing we all know for sure is that when someone's phone is missing they know exactly the one or two places they may have lost it. As you stated most people miss their phone after 30 seconds or so. I've had 5 phones left in my car and the owner has called their phone within 10 mins every time. In fact, the last 2 phones I returned I drove to their drop off location and waited for them to call their phone so I could hand it to them and it worked both times. $20 tip both times. They thanked me for promptness and honesty. I don't want the headache of holding onto someone's stuff, returning the next day, meet up negotiations, back and forth phone tag or someone showing up at my car, home or anywhere else. I return it as fast as possible and have always been compensated for returning a left item.


----------



## OmahaVW (Mar 17, 2019)

OldBay said:


> All these lawyers driving Uber! Who knew!


Now you know:



Jake Air said:


> [QUOTE="OldBay, post: 5043126, member: 172839"
> 
> I take back what I said about all the Uber drivers who are lawyers. Lots of people pretending they are lawyers who have no idea wtf they are talking about.


Even the one who has a lot of lawyers in the family and says judges in "small court" (whatever the F that is) rule based on common sense, not evidence? lol
[/QUOTE]
Who would want to take the day off to spend in small claims court, telling the judge, "yes I knew who's phone it was and yes I threw it out the window." Is a win due to the terms of service clause really worth that?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> This isn't the first thread about this kind of thing, people leaving their crap in someone's care.
> 
> But what I don't get is this.
> 
> ...


I agree. It's common knowledge or at least it should be. I don't understand the excuses posted here attempting to justify doing the wrong thing with an expensive item like an iPhone.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> In some jurisdictions the crime is called "larceny by finding" or "stealing by finding".
> If you're caught in possession of an item that was reported as lost the law requires you to take reasonable steps to locate the owner and return the found object to them. If you fail to make any attempts to return the item, you are committing a crime. You can bring it to the police station and after 12 weeks if not returned you can keep the phone.
> So, in your eyes it may not be stealing, but according to the law, it is.


In some jurisdictions? Where, Iceland?

Stealing by finding, you cannot be serious? If there was the slightest aggro from a pax in regard to his or her lack of due care in leaving an item in the car, they should be charged with littering, which in Georgia as we well know, will automatically lead to death by lethal injection.

Some families who happen to have several members being lawyers, judges and probably psychiatrists, would back be to the hilt in his regard.

.


----------



## The Uber Guru Sydney (May 20, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Last iphone left in my car I contacted support and was told to leave it at the nearest police station. It was late at night so I took it home. Pax called me the next morning and inquired about his phone. I told him I could either drop the phone off at the nearest police station, or for a fee I could deliver the phone wherever he wanted. He asked how much and I told him $2 a mile round trip. The fair ended up being $40, he threw in an extra 20 for a tip giving me a total of $60. It took me less than an hour to return his phone and get back home again.


1% of my riders leave an item behind here in Sydney
Mostyly mobile phones,but have had :
Handbags,baseball caps,tents,jumpers,vapor cases for cigarettes
In regards to returning items I have found green light hubs useless so I do my best to return item to the owner

most (not all ) usially cough up a reward
From memory :
Mobile phone $85 fare (no reward)
Mobile phone $18 fare ($70 reward)
Mobile phone $11 fare ($90 reward)
Mobile phone $20 fare (a handshake thank you)
Mobile phone $25 fare ($5 reward)
I still have the jumper,tent and baseball cap in garage waiting to be claimed
Bottle of $85 scotch $18 fare ( not even a thankyou?)

The handbag returned safely the kady rewarded me with an ice cold bottle of water straight from the fridge and a kiss on the cheek
Often appreciation is all that matters 

I learned after this fare from now on I will BLUFF and elect to drop the item off at UBER. To try and trigger even a small amount for my time and trouble
It seems to me the bugger rewards came from those who could least afford to buy another phone .
I did have two riders recently who told me they left sets of keys in their other Uber and offered rewards of $100-150 for safe return,and still didn't have their keys back,that is crazy!


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Not before they get hassled by the police & the police like kick them off my property, you know?

Like, man, see where I live in my neighborhood, when the people who live there like complain to the police, the police, see, they like give the people who you say are bothering you a boatload of shit, you know?

They make sure those creepy people don't bother you no more, see b\c they scare the shit out of them, man. It's like real funny to watch the police hassle those people, you know?



Demon said:


> And the police will ask that you return their property to them.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

The Uber Guru Sydney said:


> I learned after this fare from now on I will BLUFF and elect to drop the item off at UBER. To try and trigger even a small amount for my time and trouble
> It seems to me the bugger rewards came from those who could least afford to buy another phone .


 judging by your rewards and compensation I think you are definitely on to something.

Most Pax are not aware of the procedure To have their item returned to them. They probably assume that we have to return it to them. Once they understand that are only obligation is to drop it at the local hub it opens the door for them to suggest other alternatives. Thus the reward. I definitely think you are onto something.


----------



## The Uber Guru Sydney (May 20, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> judging by your rewards and compensation I think you are definitely on to something.
> 
> Most Pax are not aware of the procedure To have their item returned to them. They probably assume that we have to return it to them. Once they understand that are only obligation is to drop it at the local hub it opens the door for them to suggest other alternatives. Thus the reward. I definitely think you are onto something.


If the passenger follows the uber process they can wait between 2 business days to 2 weeks to never getting their stuff back. I return the items because it is the right thing to do
I am tempted to suggest in future the following strategy 
1- tell the owner of lost item your current location
2-have them order an uber from that location
3-you accept and complete the fare
4-if the person doesn't want to entertain that, quote them $2 per km as a reward fee for driving their item back to them

Thoughts?



The Uber Guru Sydney said:


> If the passenger follows the uber process they can wait between 2 business days to 2 weeks to never getting their stuff back. I return the items because it is the right thing to do
> I am tempted to suggest in future the following strategy
> 1- tell the owner of lost item your current location
> 2-have them order an uber from that location
> ...


About once a month I get passengers ordering a service where I go and pick up cigs or booze pay out of my pocket

They give you $20 tip on top of your money back and pay the uber fare
It works for them 
So far have had no issues and normally it is a quick $20 tip for 15 minutes of my time during a quiet shift


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

The Uber Guru Sydney said:


> If the passenger follows the uber process they can wait between 2 business days to 2 weeks to never getting their stuff back. I return the items because it is the right thing to do
> I am tempted to suggest in future the following strategy
> 1- tell the owner of lost item your current location
> 2-have them order an uber from that location
> ...


The only problem I could foresee is that having them order a ride does not guarantee that I would be the one to receive the request. Too many times I've seen Uber give the ride out to somebody who's 10 or 15 minutes away when I was sitting right there.
Also to protect yourself contact Uber support and Report the Pax leaving an item in your car. support is going to tell you the protocol for dropping it at the Hub which you already know. Having it on record protects you in the event the Pax tries to make trouble claiming you're trying to extort money from them. I wouldn't change what you doing it's obviously working.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

A fenced yard with no trespassing signs keeps people from knocking on my door. Have a 4th amendment sigh that even keeps police from knocking on my door. Not that they really have a reason to knock on my door. Neighbor told me the police were investigating a crime and was talking to everyone in the area and laughed when the passed by my house.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> You don't bring a rider's phone to your house. You either return it right away for $15, turn it into the police station, take it to a greenlight hub or toss it out the window. Never your place.


As related to Find My Phone, you're right. I've brought items to police stations. (Usually forfeiting the $15 fee). We're not obligated to do ANY of the above. I work overnights, and have had people who left something in my car think they would do me a favor by coming to my house. Not gonna happen. I'm only on Uber time when I get behind the wheel.

I can help them redefine urgency by telling them I can mail the item to them in an insured package. When faced with a few day's waiting, they are suddenly willing to wait until the next night.

You see, I take every measure to prevent loss. As passengers disembark, while they are standing and able to look back where their stuff was commonly tucked underneath/between them, I SHOUT with a flashlight shining back there, ARE YOU SURE YOU'VE GOT EVERYTHING? Anyone too cocksure or too busy--not my problem.


----------



## simbaa (May 23, 2019)

Unless it's a hot chick in "the mood", any passenger comes to my house gets two in the chest....minimum.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

simbaa said:


> Unless it's a hot chick in "the mood", any passenger comes to my house gets two in the chest....minimum.


Enjoy a cell with a guy who is in the mood if that's what you're going to do.


----------



## simbaa (May 23, 2019)

Demon said:


> Enjoy a cell with a guy who is in the mood if that's what you're going to do.


Castle law, bro.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yesterday i pick up 2 riders. It was a normal quiet 10 minute ride. After I drop them off I noticed that they left an empty water bottle in my backseat. I pull over and walk up to the 2 riders walking to class and said you guys left something and handed them their empty water bottle back. One reluctantly grabbed the bottle out of my hand and I said you fellas have a good one. After i got back in the car I documented to Uber that I had returned a riders water bottle. Funny enough they credited $15 into my account. I think they'll think twice next time about leaving trash behind in someone else's property.
> View attachment 323202
> View attachment 323203


And you receive the DP HaHa of the Day!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

simbaa said:


> Castle law, bro.


There's a world of difference between knocking on someone's door and breaking & entering.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

OmahaVW said:


> He's tracked his lost iPhone to my house. I had reported it to Uber, but since they would've contacted his lost iPhone pax didn't get the message. I know people will say I should submit for the lost item fee, but since I only had to go from my bed to the front door to give him his phone back I don't think I will. At first I thought it was a little creepy that he was knocking on my door, but then he told me he didn't even remember taking the Uber ride. Dude was pretty messed up and blacked out I suppose.


I have to remember this one, I have returned probably 10 phones and received the 15.00 plus tips and in some cases I didn't return until the next day so the phone was in my car.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Alantc said:


> Same thing happened to me. I submitted it to uber, next morning guy show's up. But i didn't get paid ,because i told uber he came and got it , that was my mistake, I'll know better next time


yep, had this happen to me the other day. i mentioned we met at my house and i gave him the phone, no $15.00.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

If you allow people into your private car, it might be a breach of etiquette on their part- but you really shouldn't be shocked if they turn up on your stoop. The smartest move is probably to just give them the dam phone and forget it.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

simbaa said:


> Castle law, bro.





Demon said:


> There's a world of difference between knocking on someone's door and breaking & entering.


^ This. They would need to be inside your residence. knocking on your door does not give you the right to defend your "castle" with deadly force.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> You don't bring a rider's phone to your house. You either return it right away for $15, turn it into the police station, take it to a greenlight hub or toss it out the window. Never your place.


I was going to type exactly the same sentence!


----------



## Gromittoo (Apr 11, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I once had a phone left in my car that I could not shut off. I tried everything.


Try wrapping in tin foil.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Gromittoo said:


> Try wrapping in tin foil.


That actually gets more expensive than just springing for the bag if you drive drunk shift.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Lost phones get sold or thrown in the catch basin. Nothing more or less.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> Lost phones get sold or thrown in the catch basin. Nothing more or less.


SMH. Treat others the same way you want be treated.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> Lost phones get sold or thrown in the catch basin. Nothing more or less.


I can appreciate the fact you really feel bothered by this kind of thing. But people losing crap is just part of dealing with the public. What goes around , comes around, and this could easily come back to bite you in the rear end, maybe years after Uber is just a distant memory, the man who you did this too may be in a position to get back at you.

You'd be a lot better off just to quit picking up drunk individuals as alert folks just are a lot less likely to walk out of your car without their phone.


----------



## KobeWanKenobi (Feb 23, 2019)

Passenger showing up at my place, unannounced? That's alright.
After cracking the door a little bit to check who it is, shake their hands and let em' in.
Pretend to look for their phone while scratching my jewels and innocently smelling my hands.

"Holy Cow! This thing is acting up again. I ran out of my ointment and it is itchy....
Aha! Here's your phone."

Then hand them over their phone making certain that it comes with a few strands of hair.
Shake their hands and say... "Glad to be of help. Let's do this again."


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Wardell Curry said:


> Lost phones get sold or thrown in the catch basin. Nothing more or less.


Super illegal to sell stolen goods.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Demon said:


> Super illegal to sell stolen goods.


It isn't legal to buy stolen goods either. And that's what makes it not so terribly risky, your co-conspirator is unlikely to snitch on you.

I'm not recommending anyone do it at all, but whether or not someone does it or not is based more on their personal ethics and not threat of punishment which is sort of remote.

The best thing to do in the event someone leaves their property in you car is to turn it in at your earliest convenience. And if they show up at your domicile looking for it, because of the homing device, just to give it to them and be done with it.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

The $15 fee doesn't apply if the passenger picks up the item from your residence.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yesterday i pick up 2 riders. It was a normal quiet 10 minute ride. After I drop them off I noticed that they left an empty water bottle in my backseat. I pull over and walk up to the 2 riders walking to class and said you guys left something and handed them their empty water bottle back. One reluctantly grabbed the bottle out of my hand and I said you fellas have a good one. After i got back in the car I documented to Uber that I had returned a riders water bottle. Funny enough they credited $15 into my account. I think they'll think twice next time about leaving trash behind in someone else's property.
> View attachment 323202
> View attachment 323203


Epic! Love this so much!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Another reason to through away riders left items in garbage bin asap


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

One time I had driven an Iphone all over town back to my house then all over town for 4 days until someone found it. I eventually met up with the owner and expected them to tip, but they didn't. I guess they thought I knew it was in there for 4 days, but I didn't becuase she put it into a weird compartment. Either that, or another rider found it and put it into that compartment. Eeep.


----------



## Kcgirldriver (Jun 1, 2019)

OmahaVW said:


> He's tracked his lost iPhone to my house. I had reported it to Uber, but since they would've contacted his lost iPhone pax didn't get the message. I know people will say I should submit for the lost item fee, but since I only had to go from my bed to the front door to give him his phone back I don't think I will. At first I thought it was a little creepy that he was knocking on my door, but then he told me he didn't even remember taking the Uber ride. Dude was pretty messed up and blacked out I suppose.


Had the same thing happen. It was after 2 when I dropped him off and he jonesed so bad for his phone he knocked on my door at 7am on a Sunday. No tip or anything. Jackoff...


----------



## re2fla (May 15, 2019)

OmahaVW said:


> He's tracked his lost iPhone to my house. I had reported it to Uber, but since they would've contacted his lost iPhone pax didn't get the message. I know people will say I should submit for the lost item fee, but since I only had to go from my bed to the front door to give him his phone back I don't think I will. At first I thought it was a little creepy that he was knocking on my door, but then he told me he didn't even remember taking the Uber ride. Dude was pretty messed up and blacked out I suppose.


I had a guy on Sunday who spent the day on a yacht bar hopping down the inter-coastal, I dropped him at his beach mansion. My next pax is going to the airport and his little boy hands his dad a large expensive looking multi purpose pocket knife that fell out of Mr. Moneybucks pocket, glad the kid didn't pop it in his pocket and try to go through airport security. So Moneybucks calls me later and asks if I can bring it to him which of course I did (16 miles roundtrip), he tells me it's very expensive, custom made by a local craftsman, he hands me a sealed envelope for my troubles. 5 one dollar bills. I thought about contacting Uber to report the returned item but those wealthy people are the first to try to get you fired, give you a bad rating etc.. Had a couple of suits the other day kept calling me "Driver" like Karen from Will and Grace, the nicest pax are the ones going to the methadone clinic and the best tippers are waitresses and bartenders, never the guy with the mansion on the beach.


----------



## SHRPR (Jul 13, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> You don't bring a rider's phone to your house. You either return it right away for $15, turn it into the police station, take it to a greenlight hub or toss it out the window. Never your place.


Best advice in the thread. Be safe out there everyone.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

OmahaVW said:


> He's tracked his lost iPhone to my house. I had reported it to Uber, but since they would've contacted his lost iPhone pax didn't get the message. I know people will say I should submit for the lost item fee, but since I only had to go from my bed to the front door to give him his phone back I don't think I will. At first I thought it was a little creepy that he was knocking on my door, but then he told me he didn't even remember taking the Uber ride. Dude was pretty messed up and blacked out I suppose.


 Not only should you collect the fee you should have called 911 .


----------



## AlasKador (Oct 23, 2018)

Kcgirldriver said:


> Had the same thing happen. It was after 2 when I dropped him off and he jonesed so bad for his phone he knocked on my door at 7am on a Sunday. No tip or anything. Jackoff...


Some bozo shows up at my door on a Sunday, at 7am?

Sorry but I'm off the clock and I don't entertain business matters on my own personal time, especially at home.
Call or come back during normal business hours. For now, GTFOMF !!!


----------



## Lateriser (May 3, 2019)

Wonder if I can “return” dirty tissues. It’s just rude to throw them on the floor.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Lateriser said:


> Wonder if I can "return" dirty tissues. It's just rude to throw them on the floor.


Snap a picture and submit for a cleaning fee, then report an item left and deliver for return item fee.


----------

